# Sheet metal fittings without losing an arm and the leg?



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently priced fittings at a local manufacturer was surprised by the total. I am temporarily on hold now doing more research about how to create a dust collection system without it costing me more than I want to pay. I ran across this website that has fittings that I can use. Have any of you had any experience with these people or their work?
http://www.kencraftcompany.com/Dustindex.htm

Thank you for your help.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Penn State Industry is where I ordered mine. As a first time customer they give you 10% off your first order. It was the best price that I could find, and it's 26 gauge not the lighter gauge 30 stuff.

www.pennstateind.com


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! I will check them out. I saw them online but didn't get that far.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

ChuckBarnett said:


> I recently priced fittings at a local manufacturer was surprised by the total. I am temporarily on hold now doing more research about how to create a dust collection system without it costing me more than I want to pay. I ran across this website that has fittings that I can use. Have any of you had any experience with these people or their work?
> http://www.kencraftcompany.com/Dustindex.htm
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Chuck....have you ordered lumber from them ??


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

No, just discovered them earlier today. Good supplier?


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

No, I haven't ....Just looked at their site for the first time today, too...Was hoping someone has ordered lumber from them..... I'm stuck with Lowes and HD low quality junk here .....


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

There are some good hardwood stores within an hour or so of here (Arlington, WA) I'm not into woodworking far enough to have a big need for wood yet and doubt I'll need more than that. But, yeah, you're in a tough spot.


----------

